# 85mm Mk2 L rocks - show your best...



## rcarca (Apr 29, 2015)

I think this lens rocks for portraits...



2Y2A5111.jpg by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

What do you think? Share your best...

Richard


----------



## Pookie (Apr 29, 2015)

I agree... 5D3+85L II


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 29, 2015)

"_Counting Rings_"


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 29, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> "_Counting Rings_"


Very cute, good timing, love the face expression.

I look through my kids photos by years, I can see them growing up so fast.


----------



## gary samples (Jul 2, 2015)

1Dx 85 1.2 @1.2


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 5, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx 85 1.2 @1.2



Now that's how to use f/1.2.


----------



## telemaq76 (Aug 12, 2015)

Canon 1ds3+85 1.2 II @ 1.2


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2015)

telemaq76 said:


> Canon 1ds3+85 1.2 II @ 1.2




Very nice portrait.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 1, 2016)

Rocks?!?! Why yes, yes it does 

5D3+85L II


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 1, 2016)

I don't understand how this image illustrates that the 85mm f1.2 "Rocks".

Could somebody explain to me what is interesting, special, unique, pleasing or otherwise demonstrates the "rock"ing capacity of the 85 f1.2?


----------



## Pookie (Mar 1, 2016)

One more just for Polly...

5D3+ 85L II


----------



## Pookie (Mar 1, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> I don't understand how this image illustrates that the 85mm f1.2 "Rocks".
> 
> Could somebody explain to me what is interesting, special, unique, pleasing or otherwise demonstrates the "rock"ing capacity of the 85 f1.2?



You don't understand a lot :


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 1, 2016)

Pookie said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand how this image illustrates that the 85mm f1.2 "Rocks".
> ...



Yes, I know, but could you explain to me what is interesting, special, unique, pleasing or otherwise demonstrates the "rock"ing capacity of the 85 f1.2?


----------



## Viggo (Mar 1, 2016)

Here's a snap from a sunny outing with the kids. She just wanted to joke around, so this is the least crazy expression I had. Lit by a B1 in a 1x4' strip and the sun as rim. @f1.6.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 1, 2016)

Viggo said:


> Here's a snap from a sunny outing with the kids. She just wanted to joke around, so this is the least crazy expression I had. Lit by a B1 in a 1x4' strip and the sun as rim. @f1.6.



Cutie !!!


----------



## Pookie (Mar 1, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



It's all that compression 

I love that I own your number and can rattle your cage whenever I want...


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 1, 2016)

Yes Viggo's images consistently illustrate great lighting techniques and the unique characteristics of a piece of equipment, in this case HSS and f1.6, thanks for demonstrating what the gear can actually do in the hands of somebody who knows how to use it. 

Makes a pleasant change from the people who can't light or pose and think a shot at f5.6 illustrates anything.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 1, 2016)

Pookie said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



Seriously? You think I am rattled? Far from it my friend, I enjoy our 'talks'.

Clearly even you can't actually explain to me what is interesting, special, unique, pleasing or otherwise demonstrates the "rock"ing capacity of the 85 f1.2 in your shot, can you? Because nothing does, you just resort to insults, after all anybody could replicate that image with a halogen desk lamp and a $300 85mm lens.

I am not insulting you but I am still wondering what you think your shot is illustrating with regards the 85 f1.2 and it's ability to "Rock".


----------



## Viggo (Mar 1, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Yes Viggo's images consistently illustrate great lighting techniques and the unique characteristics of a piece of equipment, in this case HSS and f1.6, thanks for demonstrating what the gear can actually do in the hands of somebody who knows how to use it.
> 
> Makes a pleasant change from the people who can't light or pose and think a shot at f5.6 illustrates anything.



Thanks! I find that battling the harsh sunlight is very difficult, but it's a free, already setup, edge light  I really enjoy the smaller setup I have now, less options is good for me. And if anyone considers a B1, I highly recommend it, except if you are a pro and need a whole days worth of battery juice, you would need 4 batteries that are hugely expensive. But for a hobbyist it's wonderful.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 1, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Trying to explain to you "why" is like explaining calculus to chimps, a complete waste time. You live to be a forum troll. I know I have your number because you can't control yourself. how'd you like the admin's here removing all your crappy trolling before you changed your story on this thread? 

I'll do something better... I'll show you. More than you have ever done. Why not show me with your own work?


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 1, 2016)

Viggo said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Viggo's images consistently illustrate great lighting techniques and the unique characteristics of a piece of equipment, in this case HSS and f1.6, thanks for demonstrating what the gear can actually do in the hands of somebody who knows how to use it.
> ...



Hey you are welcome Viggo. I absolutely love your shots of the kids in the snow and have taken an interest in your progression with lights, from the EX's through several changes to the B1's

It is very interesting that you recommend the ProPhoto's so highly as Pookie dismisses them and prefers the Elinchromes, nothing wrong in personal preferences though. I like the idea of the B1's but in truth simply haven't had the need for them yet as I find the Einstein's and packs 'good enough' and HSS is not a priority for me. You are right about the sun making an excellent second light source/fill/rim light/back light or even main.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 1, 2016)

Pookie said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



So what you are saying is you are incapable of explaining, I am not surprised.

As for showing you my own images, why? I am not the one who posted a picture with the byline *"Rocks?!?! Why yes, yes it does *  ", all I am doing is asking you why you think that image "rocks" and is relevant in an 85 f1.2 thread.

As for controlling myself, sure you brighten my sometimes tedious day, you make me laugh! I agree 100% with the admins in taking both our comments down, nobody likes hanging out with people who's reply to a simple request is to be called a chimp.


----------



## No Mayo (Mar 1, 2016)

"show your best" is a difficult concept for me. I would much rather share a recent one that I personally have an emotional response to. I am OK with any negative responses hurled at me and/or my photographic prowess or lack there of. I kindly request that you not post any disrespectful remarks about the woman that I love. We are not young in years, but we are young in spirit. She does not wear or even own any make-up and that is but one of the million things that I love about her. This image was captured on a lazy Sunday afternoon that turned to evening while we were on Galveston island. 1/320 at 1.2 and 200 ISO with a 1DX. The sun was below the horizon.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 1, 2016)

No Mayo said:


> We are not young in years, but we are young in spirit.



Nicely done ! You've captured that spirit.


----------



## No Mayo (Mar 1, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> No Mayo said:
> 
> 
> > We are not young in years, but we are young in spirit.
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Pookie (Mar 1, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



This is where you get the troll title... I really do own you in this respect, you're my own little pet troll. I do love it.

Here, let's make it easy... I call BS on ya. Prove me wrong. I'll explain to you "why" the 85 rocks and why these images speak volumes about it. In mine and everyone else's post when you summon the courage to show your own work. Unlike No Mayo who can put out an image even in the face of negative comments. 

I have no problem with your comment in that sense... What I do have issue with is your inability to provide any of your own images that back up your opinions. If you're so good and so judgmental with subjective comments you should at least have the courage to show me, us, all your super powers with a camera. So far from the images I've seen (and the one you take down immediately after posting) lead me to believe you're nothing more than a advanced hobbyist with a camera and LOTS of KNOWLEDGE about the minutia. If so, step down off your high horse.

I may be wrong and I can admit that if it's all true but until you can carry the weight you're just a high posting forum pro.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 1, 2016)

No Mayo said:


> "show your best" is a difficult concept for me. I would much rather share a recent one that I personally have an emotional response to. I am OK with any negative responses hurled at me and/or my photographic prowess or lack there of. I kindly request that you not post any disrespectful remarks about the woman that I love. We are not young in years, but we are young in spirit. She does not wear or even own any make-up and that is but one of the million things that I love about her. This image was captured on a lazy Sunday afternoon that turned to evening while we were on Galveston island. 1/320 at 1.2 and 200 ISO with a 1DX. The sun was below the horizon.



We are, well at least some of us weren't born yesterday. Love the tones in this image especially against her skin. Nice and sharp eyes


----------



## Viggo (Mar 1, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



I used to love speedlites, but didn't like all the AA's and lack power in the sun, but pretty much the only option with battery that was affordable and manageable to bring with me was indeed the Quadra. The battery pack meant I had to carry the lightstand vertically with the Octa seriously in the way. With the B1 I can carry it horizontally, HUGE difference. The Quadra I had didn't to hss either. I simply love that the B1 is one tube, epic build and easy to
Bring so it actually gets some use. Profoto is Swedish and I'm Norwegian so maybe it's more available and known here, any pro here uses only Profoto or Broncolor. The fact the grids are ridiculously expensive is better than Elinchrom which didn't even make one for my deep Octa, lol.

I sometimes miss the 600ex and st-e3, wonderful wonderful UI ..


----------



## No Mayo (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks Pookie!


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 2, 2016)

No Mayo said:


> "show your best" is a difficult concept for me. I would much rather share a recent one that I personally have an emotional response to. I am OK with any negative responses hurled at me and/or my photographic prowess or lack there of. I kindly request that you not post any disrespectful remarks about the woman that I love. We are not young in years, but we are young in spirit. She does not wear or even own any make-up and that is but one of the million things that I love about her. This image was captured on a lazy Sunday afternoon that turned to evening while we were on Galveston island. 1/320 at 1.2 and 200 ISO with a 1DX. The sun was below the horizon.



For me a great portrait has nothing to do with the equipment per se, it is about capturing the spirit of the sitter and if a special lens or technique can be used effectively to enhance that spirit then all the better.

It seems to me you have done exactly that, to me your _"love"_ is a warm kind spirited independent and unique person, and your choice of lens and settings have done everything to enhance that. I love seeing images like this from people like you, Viggo, florianbieler, eml58, and so many others, all of which have many portrait images shot with specialist lenses that have used those unique lens qualities to enhance the subject and add impact to the image rather than just use it because it is 'the best' or it 'rocks'.


----------



## No Mayo (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you so much for your kind words!


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 3, 2016)

Pookie said:


> *I may be wrong and I can admit that* if it's all true but until you can carry the weight you're just a high posting forum pro.



Really?



Pookie said:


> If you back up the light it will go softer.



This very basic and 100% incorrect statement has been pointed out to you several times but you have never acknowledged it or corrected it, let alone admitted it.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 3, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > *I may be wrong and I can admit that* if it's all true but until you can carry the weight you're just a high posting forum pro.
> ...



Still scared like a little girl? Or can you produce any work of your own?


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 3, 2016)

Pookie said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



That is an unconventional admission


----------



## gary samples (Mar 5, 2016)

1Dx 
85mm shot @ 1.2 1/160 iso 50 
very hard to shoot your self at 1.2 and a remote


----------



## Pookie (Mar 5, 2016)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> 85mm shot @ 1.2 1/160 iso 50
> very hard to shoot your self at 1.2 and a remote



Damn, razor sharp selfie there. Perfect in BW.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 5, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



You sure can dance.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 5, 2016)

Pookie said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



You sure can avoid saying you made a mistake/don't have a clue what you are doing. I am going to change my avatar to Garfield, Pookie was his pet too......


----------



## Viggo (Mar 5, 2016)

Since I bring my camera everywhere I swapped to the 85 for when picking the children up from school and kindergarten. 

Shot three series here, about 80 pictures total. I had perhaps 6-7 shots that were off, and at least 4 was my fault. He ran SO fast. Amazing lens, and who said it couldn't track?

I'll include two just because. As a side note I corrected a little front focus when I got home.


F1.2, 1/2500s


----------



## RMahtab (Mar 7, 2016)

Pookie said:


> I agree... 5D3+85L II



Beautiful photo!


----------



## Pookie (Mar 7, 2016)

Viggo said:


> Since I bring my camera everywhere I swapped to the 85 for when picking the children up from school and kindergarten.
> 
> Shot three series here, about 80 pictures total. I had perhaps 6-7 shots that were off, and at least 4 was my fault. He ran SO fast. Amazing lens, and who said it couldn't track?
> 
> ...



Running at 1.2 !!! hahhaaaa... and so many complain about the focus with this lens, you must have an outlier


----------



## Viggo (Mar 7, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Since I bring my camera everywhere I swapped to the 85 for when picking the children up from school and kindergarten.
> ...



I had my camera calibrated at Canon's 4 times in a row, they finally got it right 8)


----------



## gregorywood (Mar 8, 2016)

Pookie and Private, 

How long will this go on? 

I had a level of respect for both of you, solely based on your posts and levels of knowledge and experience. Now, you appear to be like two school girls fighting in the playground at every opportunity.

I don't like wading through this garbage to learn and observe the quality posts. Can you take it somewhere else?

Somebody had to say it.


----------



## canonix (Mar 8, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Since I bring my camera everywhere I swapped to the 85 for when picking the children up from school and kindergarten.
> ...





Amazing Shot! To capture fast movement with 1.2 is such a great advantage of this lens. I like how you used the heat of the moment for this picture


----------



## rcarca (Mar 8, 2016)

Pookie said:


> gregorywood said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie and Private,
> ...



But for goodness sake, let's move on... Let's focus on photography and all the stuff we love. Let's not get riled by trolls... on anyone's part. Above all let's show to respect to each other and to everyone else on the forum. 

Please...


----------



## SwnSng (Mar 8, 2016)

Untitled by Thai, on Flickr



Untitled by Thai, on Flickr



California Christmas by Thai, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2016)

Beautiful pictures, SwnSng. I especially like the first and second one.


----------



## rcarca (Mar 8, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, SwnSng. I especially like the first and second one.



Agreed! Great pics

Richard


----------



## Pookie (Mar 8, 2016)

rcarca said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > gregorywood said:
> ...



Let's see how long he goes before he wants to teach again :

But as you've seen, I've answered mostly with images. Here are two more with the 85L (the second one is a celly of a 85L shot)... WHICH BTW, TOTALLY ROCKS !!!!

Here is one from one of my model clients, Camille... with the 85L. Camille sent me this this morning, last night she was out in the city and ran across this, shot with the very same 85L lens.


----------



## gary samples (Mar 9, 2016)

SwnSng said:


> Untitled by Thai, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 beautiful shots love the lighting one the first one


----------



## Pookie (Mar 21, 2016)

A little shoot out in the pouring rain with Danielle...

Swanton Rd - Santa Cruz, California.

5D3+85L with an Elinchrom Quadra into a Mola Demi 22" (all wrapped up in a clear trash bag)


----------

